# Installing basement shower drain



## atilla137

I am breaking up the concrete in my basement to install a drain for a shower. The roughed in drain for the bath is approx. 11 ft away and there is a floor drain approx. 5 ft away from where I would like to place the shower. Can I connect to the sewer line anywhere? How much of a slope do I put the drain for the shower on? There is an existing vent line connected to the sink drain. This vent line feeds the toilet, tub and sink? Do I have to run a separate vent line for the shower? 
Thanks for any help you can give me.

I have decided to do some of the plumbing work myself after I had a plumber come in and quote me $3,400.00 for all the plumbing work in the bathroom. $1700.00 just to install the shower drain :furious:


----------



## KUIPORNG

I told you what I have done... I install myself but use existing rough in. The shower/sink/toilet/washer drain in my case share the same vent. I believe it is 2" vent. 

all the drains in my case are rough in except for the washer's drain which I hook into the sink drain line below the sink T drain.

I think your project major difficulties is breaking the concrete and installing new drains...

If you don't relocate the rough in. You can do all by yourself. drain lines is the easier part. the supply lines is more work. if you do the supply lines yourself, worry less about soldering but worry more about threaded connections... my experience indicates that soldering seldom leak and threaded connections can leak easily if done improperly...

don't know if this help.... but I do know plumber can make big bugs base on your quote. I don't blame them. it is a skill work. but they can get it done in 2 to 3 days and they make a few thousands dollars ...

If I got lay off. I consider being a plumber rather than other thing in construction industry which is my natural interests. compare to time/effort/.. to spend...


----------



## J187

KUIPORNG said:


> if you do the supply lines yourself, worry less about soldering but worry more about threaded connections... my experience indicates that soldering seldom leak and threaded connections can leak easily if done improperly... being a plumber rather than other thing in construction industry which is my natural interests. compare to time/effort/.. to spend...


 
I agree that I'd rather sweat the joints too as long as circumstance didn't dictate that compression or threaded would be more beneficial. However, I don't think either style of joint should leak at all if don't right, and if done improperly, either style will leak just the same.


----------



## Ron The Plumber

atilla137 said:


> Can I connect to the sewer line anywhere?


Sure you can, with the proper fitting.



> How much of a slope do I put the drain for the shower on?


1/4" per foot



> Do I have to run a separate vent line for the shower?


You have to have a seperate vent for every fixture, after the trap, afterwards it can connect to the existing vents.



> I have decided to do some of the plumbing work myself after I had a plumber come in and quote me $3,400.00 for all the plumbing work in the bathroom. $1700.00 just to install the shower drain


Sounds steep to me.


----------



## gailtruitt

*Ventless vent*

I put a sink in our basement and failed to put in a vent access for it. So, I put in a vent that does not vent anywhere. It goes after the trap and seems to have solved my slow drain problem.


----------



## pyro30244

*Wtf!*



gailtruitt said:


> I put in a vent that does not vent anywhere. It goes after the trap and seems to have solved my slow drain problem.


Does this mean that you have sewer gases escaping into your house???

DUDE!!!!


----------

